# What 50 or 60# bow are ya'll shootin ?



## brownduck (May 24, 2017)

I started a thread a long time ago about how many pounds some of you seniors are pulling and still refer back to it for reference. I'm starting to think I should dump my 60# bow for a 50 pounder to be easier on my old shoulders. So now my question for this group of old, I mean, _experienced_ archers is just that …. For those of you who shoot 50 & 60# bows what's your favorite for being easy to draw but still being somewhat efficient ? Hunting or target ? Looking forward to your replies.


----------



## JoeBear1958 (Feb 21, 2018)

Haven’t had a lot of bows. Was shooting an Apex 7 Mathews. Set at 62# Just recently got a Bow Tech Fanatic 3.0 LD. Set at 58# They are both smooth drawing to me.


----------



## 308ruger (Nov 11, 2011)

Bowtech experience 50-60


----------



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)

Phenom. Hunting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowely (Dec 20, 2020)

Elite Impulse 31" 50# maxed out about 52#...fairly stiff hump and dump sits in the valley good,holds good.

Elite Ritual 33" 60# turned down to about 55#...little smoother than the Impulse,some hump and dump. Sits in valley really good. Nice overall bow

Bowtech Revolt X 33" 60# turned down to about 55# ..smoothest draw of all on comfort mode,sits in valley good
little hump and dump in performance,wants to jump from the valley if you relax too much in performance. 

PSE Drive 3b 29" 70# turned down to 55#. Mid range bow they don't make anymore. But a sweet shootin experience' overall smooth all the way back sits in valley good. My son has latched on to it for now.It has the cheaper evolve cam

I am headed down I think...If I were to buy another bow today it would be a 50# Bowtech Solution if it drew as nice as the Revolt. If not I would get a Revolt in 50#.

Also need another wide range bow I am out of one right now. Probably get an Elite Ember.

I turn down the Impulse to about 46# if I am hurting some. It draws nice at that poundage.

Everything is 29" draw


----------



## brownduck (May 24, 2017)

I'm right in there with you Crowely, shot a Revolt X 60 # and it was pretty good on Performance mode so it would have to be butter on Comfort. I'm wanting to shoot a Reckoning 35, I like those specs. I missed a 50# Ritual 35 in the classifieds last week , would really have liked to try that one , I think a 50# bow maxed out at 51-52 is right where I want to be.


----------



## Pike (Apr 5, 2004)

I am shooting a Hoyt Invicta 37 with DCX cams 60 # at 29" one of the smoothest cams I have used with moderate speed and brace for target and 3D.
I use a few year old 65# @ 29" Carbon Defiant set at 63# for hunting whitetail.


----------



## archeryfanatic1 (Dec 13, 2017)

I shoot three Mathews Drenalin LD's, set ups: 50 lbs, 55lbs & 60 lbs, which to shoot depends on how the 69 yo shooter's high maintenance body build is doing that day.


----------



## acc328 (Jan 20, 2003)

Bowtech Revolt 40-50 lbs maxed on 52. Smoothest bow I have shot.


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

archeryfanatic1 said:


> I shoot three Mathews Drenalin LD's, set ups: 50 lbs, 55lbs & 60 lbs, which to shoot depends on how the 69 yo shooter's high maintenance body build is doing that day.


Curious, do you shoot the same broadhead with each setup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Johnboy60 (Mar 17, 2021)

brownduck said:


> I started a thread a long time ago about how many pounds some of you seniors are pulling and still refer back to it for reference. I'm starting to think I should dump my 60# bow for a 50 pounder to be easier on my old shoulders. So now my question for this group of old, I mean, _experienced_ archers is just that …. For those of you who shoot 50 & 60# bows what's your favorite for being easy to draw but still being somewhat efficient ? Hunting or target ? Looking forward to your replies.


I just ordered a PSE Drive nxt today at 60#. Shot it at the shop, didn’t feel like 60 to me. It has a 7” brace height which IMO makes it easier to draw. For hunting and 3D shoots. I only hunt deer so 50 to 60# suits my needs.


----------



## Bill_in_TR (Aug 1, 2014)

Whenever I feel like I need to go up a little in weight I use my Marriah Chinook, 66" longbow, 52# @ 28". But for most of my shooting and hunting these days I stick with my other Chinook, 44# @ 28". Both are sweet shooting bows, absolutely quiet with no hand shock.


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a 70# Switchback turned down to 60# that doesn't get shot too much. I also have a 60# Switchback turned down to 55# and I shoot it a lot. My 60# Conquest is down to 50# and that gets shot quite a bit.


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

Been shooting a RX# Ultra at 58# and a MX16 at 51#. I like the Hoyt the best but if I shoot it a lot my shoulders hurt the next day. I can shoot the other one all afternoon and feel fine. It is almost too easy. Might turn the Hoyt down too 55# and see what happens.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

3 Darton compounds each dedicated to a job & 1 Longbow for both. See signature below. 45#s all outdoor targets, 50#s indoor & 60#s hunting.


----------



## brownduck (May 24, 2017)

Well, I shot a 60# Reckoning 35 yesterday, turned down to 55, pure butter. The ONLY thing that kept me from buying it on the spot was the price. I also shot a 2020 Hoyt Axius Ultra and liked it almost as much and it was $200 cheaper. Too many good choices !


----------



## archeryfanatic1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Rupypug said:


> Curious, do you shoot the same broadhead with each setup
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Each bow is matched to it's best shooting arrow/broadhead plus choice of turkey or whitetail setup.


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

Prime Black 5. 50lb. bow shooting it at 54 lbs. maxed out. I can shoot it all day. Prime Nexus 6 on order.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I shoot a PSE Response with the Evolve cam, it’s very smooth. I first bought an Evoke 35 looking at a longer ATA bow but found it way too top heavy. The PSE Response with a big bright fiber optic sight is the perfect hunting bow for me that is set at 50lbs.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Xpedition Denali, My hunting bow has 55 pound limbs maxed out at 56# 550 grain arrow goes 270, and my 3D bow has 45 pound limbs maxed out at 47#, 300 grain arrow is shooting 300 fps. Bow weighs 3.6 pounds bare. Easiest bows I have ever tuned, really nice camo finish, nive draw, great adjustable back wall (limb stops)


----------



## brownduck (May 24, 2017)

Got a 60# Axius Ultra turned down to 55#. It's ok but I'm still considering a 50# max bow for target. Just so hard to find used ones. Pottergreg's 550 grain arrow at 270 would be awesome for whitetail at the ranges I normally shoot. I will be playing with heavier hunting arrows this year, maybe 500 grain instead of my usual 420ish.


----------



## My Two Cents (Jun 26, 2019)

I'm loving the Xpedtion MX 16 set at 50lbs.


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

I am shooting a Prime Black 5 at 50# max's at 54#. Best shooting bow ever. Got a Prime Nexus 6 on order. If it ever comes. Going on 10 weeks.


----------



## fast*eddie (Oct 19, 2003)

My Pearson TX-4 bow is checked out at 61# . I can still draw and shoot it but I am only 79 years young .


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

50-60 Bowtech Carbon Overdrive. Really like this bow. It's light weight, I shoot it well, and I'm still getting good speed at lower poundage. At the moment I'm pulling ~59 but I did turn it down to ~57 a couple seasons ago when my shoulder was bothering me.


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

Bowtech Revolt X at 50#. Super smooth draw and with the high let off of 87% I can shoot this bow all day.


----------



## msh441 (May 22, 2020)

55# Prime Ion
59.5# Mathews TRX36
62# Prime Black 3


----------



## joel308cal (Nov 17, 2017)

I’m shooting a CSS System from back in the day at 28/60 for 3D in Sr. Open, a Mathews Drenalin, High Country X10 Pro and an old CSS System all at 28/60 for hunting. Yes, I prefer old bows over any of the new gimmicky bows out in the market today.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

I shoot an Elite E35 (55-65#) set at 61#, and an Elite Enkore (50-60#) set at 60#.

My main traditional bow is a Bob Lee Classical takedown, 55#@28”.


----------



## rossN (May 5, 2021)

Soon Invicta


----------



## steelerzzz (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm shooting a Moxie Valkyrie XL at 50# and it is as smooth as silk and my all-time favorite bow.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Leftover '19 Elite Ritual 35 in Realtree Edge, [email protected] set at max. I warm up before and after each shooting session.....the only "cold" shots I take are in the woods. With flexibility, cardio and weight training a continuing part of my lifestyle, I have avoided serious issues and hope to continue at this weight indefinitely. If I have to turn down to 55# eventually, I will do so.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

2014 Elite E35 and a new Elite Enkore that I just bought last February......both are set to 60#.


----------



## Craigo (May 16, 2021)

brownduck said:


> I started a thread a long time ago about how many pounds some of you seniors are pulling and still refer back to it for reference. I'm starting to think I should dump my 60# bow for a 50 pounder to be easier on my old shoulders. So now my question for this group of old, I mean, _experienced_ archers is just that …. For those of you who shoot 50 & 60# bows what's your favorite for being easy to draw but still being somewhat efficient ? Hunting or target ? Looking forward to your replies.


Mathews VXR 60lb. Love it! Seems to be perfect thus far to still let me chase elk and deer. One more shoulder surgery to go and should be good for another 15yrs at least


----------



## brownduck (May 24, 2017)

Picked up a Reckoning 35 and have been playing with the poundage. Today I got it 8 turns out, about 51 # and this thing is a dream to shoot. I think I found the draw weight I really enjoy,


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

Bowtech 2020 Guardian (Realm) at 62lb, Hoyt RX-3 Alpha at 64lb, and a Mathews Tactic at 58lb. As far as smoothness of draw goes, hands down to the Hoyt. It feels lighter to draw than either of the other two, with the Tactic being the most aggressive. The Hoyt and the Bowtech are both 70lb bows turned down (the RX-3 was actually able to get to 58lb). The Tactic is a 60lb bow. Haven't shot the new Bowtech Solution SS (afraid I'll buy one if I do), but have heard that it is amazingly smooth to draw.


----------



## zekesteve (Sep 8, 2013)

JoeBear1958 said:


> Haven’t had a lot of bows. Was shooting an Apex 7 Mathews. Set at 62# Just recently got a Bow Tech Fanatic 3.0 LD. Set at 58# They are both smooth drawing to me.


I've got a Bowtech Fanatic 3.0 @ 56# for 3D, super smooth. Let another shooter try it to see how much a verifier would help him and he instantly commented on how buttery smooth the cams are.


----------



## raisins (Jan 21, 2016)

brownduck said:


> I'm right in there with you Crowely, shot a Revolt X 60 # and it was pretty good on Performance mode so it would have to be butter on Comfort. I'm wanting to shoot a Reckoning 35, I like those specs. I missed a 50# Ritual 35 in the classifieds last week , would really have liked to try that one , I think a 50# bow maxed out at 51-52 is right where I want to be.


If you shoot a Revolt or Revolt X in comfort, it makes you wonder why they decided on making the Solution SS (super smooth). If a bow gets any smoother than the Revolts in comfort, it'll be like teflon dipped in silicone.....just not necessary to me since the Revolts are just so good.

I did shoot a Solution SS right next to a Revolt in comfort and only noticed a modest difference in draw.


----------



## jdoremus (Aug 1, 2020)

Shooting a PSE EVO EVL 60# set at 53# during off season. Bow string, arrows and set up by Breathin here on AT. Awesome bow and dealer!


----------



## afishhunter (Dec 21, 2014)

60 Pound (effective draw 40.3 pounds because of my abnormally short draw length) is an IRQ Mongolian horsebow.
50 Pound (effective draw 32.3 pounds because of my laughable draw length) is an Obert Horsebow.
My Creative XP compound bow is currently set at 61.97 pounds at my pathetic draw length. I hope to increase it to 70 pounds by the end of the year.
My Diamond Razor Edge is maxed out at 63.5 or 63.4 pounds, I forget which.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

For spots I'm shooting a 50# Peak 38 from Athens:









For hunting, I'm shooting a 60# Athens Vista 33


----------



## dsherrer (Mar 31, 2012)

brownduck said:


> I started a thread a long time ago about how many pounds some of you seniors are pulling and still refer back to it for reference. I'm starting to think I should dump my 60# bow for a 50 pounder to be easier on my old shoulders. So now my question for this group of old, I mean, _experienced_ archers is just that …. For those of you who shoot 50 & 60# bows what's your favorite for being easy to draw but still being somewhat efficient ? Hunting or target ? Looking forward to your replies.
> I've went to 50# with 85 to 90% letoff.





brownduck said:


> I started a thread a long time ago about how many pounds some of you seniors are pulling and still refer back to it for reference. I'm starting to think I should dump my 60# bow for a 50 pounder to be easier on my old shoulders. So now my question for this group of old, I mean, _experienced_ archers is just that …. For those of you who shoot 50 & 60# bows what's your favorite for being easy to draw but still being somewhat efficient ? Hunting or target ? Looking forward to your replies.


I'm shooting a bowtech fuel and a Fanatic 3.0.


----------



## dawgtrainer (Nov 27, 2008)

I am currently shooting a PSE Shootdown set at 54# for 3D archery and a PSE EVO/EVL34 set at 52# for hunting. Both are very smooth and easy on my old shoulders.


----------



## paips (Jan 26, 2020)

Primary bow is a Prime Logic at 60# and second is a Bear Paradox single cam at 65#


----------



## lubob (Sep 1, 2015)

Hunting. Diamond Edge SB-1 50-55# at 27" draw length. I'm a 60 yo keeping fit (gym, triathlon).


----------



## Dustoff707 (Jul 12, 2017)

Elite Hunter--two of them, rigged identically. One set at 56# and one at 58#. Smoothest draw cycle of any compound I've owned.


----------



## hornaddiction (Nov 27, 2004)

I just went from a 70# Hoyt to a 50# Elite Enkore and I couldn't be happier. I wish I would of made the switch a long time ago!


----------



## okiebowdoc (Dec 22, 2009)

I just went from a Hoyt prevail svx cam at 58# was to much on old shoulders now shooting a Elite rezult 36 at 60 # with performance mods and it is very easy on the shoulders. Now still shooting a Hoyt carbon spyder 34 at 60# for hunting.


----------



## ScottMik (May 8, 2016)

brownduck said:


> I started a thread a long time ago about how many pounds some of you seniors are pulling and still refer back to it for reference. I'm starting to think I should dump my 60# bow for a 50 pounder to be easier on my old shoulders. So now my question for this group of old, I mean, _experienced_ archers is just that …. For those of you who shoot 50 & 60# bows what's your favorite for being easy to draw but still being somewhat efficient ? Hunting or target ? Looking forward to your replies.


I have a Prime CT5 and a Nexus 6. Both at 50lb. Awesome bows. Good speed and smooth. Easy to let down


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

Prime Nexus 6 50lbs. great all around do it all bow. Looking at Mathews TRX 36. Anyone looking for a 50lb bow I have it for sale.













with First String threads put on at the factory. Tuned perfect.


----------



## Brian318 (Dec 11, 2020)

Just picked up a 60# Bowtech Solution SS. Super smooth and the string angle is perfect for my glasses.


----------



## PrunedaleMike1 (Mar 27, 2021)

brownduck said:


> I started a thread a long time ago about how many pounds some of you seniors are pulling and still refer back to it for reference. I'm starting to think I should dump my 60# bow for a 50 pounder to be easier on my old shoulders. So now my question for this group of old, I mean, _experienced_ archers is just that …. For those of you who shoot 50 & 60# bows what's your favorite for being easy to draw but still being somewhat efficient ? Hunting or target ? Looking forward to your replies.


Mathews Z-Mag set at 55lbs.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Not exactly a senior (50), just feel like one...lol.
Got shoulder injuries so I can't really shoot anything harsh. I'm shooting a 2010 dominator and 2012 supra, both with ME cams, both at 50#. Even with my shoulder injuries I can shoot them all day long...200+ shots.


----------



## gurpgork (Dec 13, 2020)

Prime Impact 60# max'd out at 62#. Hunting and 3D. Primary bow.
Diamond Infinite 305 set at 65#. Hunting backup bow.
Just ordered APA Mamba 31 at 60# to replace Prime. Hunting and 3D. Was surprised at how easy it was to draw. Still a young'n at 57.


----------



## Pwesterfield (Jun 10, 2021)

Mission Hype DT set at 55 also an Elite Impluse 34 60# bow set to 55#


----------



## Wenk19 (Aug 27, 2021)

brownduck said:


> I started a thread a long time ago about how many pounds some of you seniors are pulling and still refer back to it for reference. I'm starting to think I should dump my 60# bow for a 50 pounder to be easier on my old shoulders. So now my question for this group of old, I mean, _experienced_ archers is just that …. For those of you who shoot 50 & 60# bows what's your favorite for being easy to draw but still being somewhat efficient ? Hunting or target ? Looking forward to your replies.


Wife shoots an Mathews avail. Loves it


----------



## Tr!F0wl (Dec 6, 2015)

brownduck said:


> I started a thread a long time ago about how many pounds some of you seniors are pulling and still refer back to it for reference. I'm starting to think I should dump my 60# bow for a 50 pounder to be easier on my old shoulders. So now my question for this group of old, I mean, _experienced_ archers is just that …. For those of you who shoot 50 & 60# bows what's your favorite for being easy to draw but still being somewhat efficient ? Hunting or target ? Looking forward to your replies.


I not a senior but I also want to be comfortable and consistent with drawing (less movement)and my shot. So I keep it around 55#


----------



## MN Ryder (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm 67 & shoot my Bowtech Guardian at 60#.


----------



## Centx BowHunter (Dec 16, 2015)

brownduck said:


> I started a thread a long time ago about how many pounds some of you seniors are pulling and still refer back to it for reference. I'm starting to think I should dump my 60# bow for a 50 pounder to be easier on my old shoulders. So now my question for this group of old, I mean, _experienced_ archers is just that …. For those of you who shoot 50 & 60# bows what's your favorite for being easy to draw but still being somewhat efficient ? Hunting or target ? Looking forward to your replies.


I currently shot a 60# bow for 3D archery. The arrows I use Gold Tip 22’s I have to shoot at 55# to stay under speed limit.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

This is one of my two identical 50# SUPER FOCUSs. I'm installing 40# limbs on this one for shooting winter spots and the other will be somewhere near 50# for summer 3D.

Automan


----------



## RB442MIKE (Oct 6, 2017)

Recently went to a Mathews TRX34. 60lb. I’ve found the 70V mods to be easy on my shoulders even with the lower let off. I get tired but I don’t hurt.


----------



## ChuckHann (Feb 11, 2013)

My Bear Attitude at 79# DW. Is definitely the easiest bow I have to draw. 
My Obsession FX 30 Is next followed by my FX 6. These are both 60# DW. 
My Hoyt RX5 At 65# is the toughest to draw. 
It's not always about how many pounds draw weight. It's how aggressive the cams are to get the speed up. 
I have a Hoyt RX4 Turbo on order. Should be arriving soon. I'll let you know how that goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drop-Em (Oct 20, 2021)

Have my old faithful '07 Elite Synergy for hunting set @ 60#. Have a '16 Elite Energy 35 set @ 55# for my 3D and Field shooting. Just purchased a '16 Mathews TRG 7 set @ 52# to try and get into indoor shooting.


----------



## Smitty9921 (Nov 29, 2021)

archeryfanatic1 said:


> I shoot three Mathews Drenalin LD's, set ups: 50 lbs, 55lbs & 60 lbs, which to shoot depends on how the 69 yo shooter's high maintenance body build is doing that day.


I am 68 years old and shoot 57 pound pse madness great starter bow but am looking for a real 3d, target bow .
Granted I will have to open up my wallet buying a used complete set up. Just trying to determine the draw weight that works best 50 # or so . The PSE is easy bow to draw by design. Open for suggestions


----------



## archeryfanatic1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Depending what bow you get, a 3D target bow is going to be probably greater ATA length (more forgiving) then your present 32" PSE Madness solo-cam which is pretty easy to draw and hold at most common 80% let off. My LD solo-cams are 37" ATA 80% LO. I would try some bows out at you're local pro shop, even some pre-owned ones if they have them. Shop around, try different brands too. 50 # PW adjustable down to 40 # should be plenty for what you want, but everyone has their own preference, but remember we aren't getting any younger Just acquired a Mathews v3 31 with 60 # mods on it, turned the limb bolts down to 50 #'s and it is much more difficult to draw than the LD's. Most target bows are easier to draw than the V3 31 hunting bow though. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## 250720 (Dec 2, 2021)

I'm 14 and shot a 2013 Prime Impact set at 55 Ibs with a G5 sight and it has been one of the best bows I have shot. Before this bow, all I shot was Hoyt and you can tell the difference in the draw with the prime it is a lot smother.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Am 76 & been shooting the same model Alpine since about 2008 & have 4 extra sets of limbs for them also.


----------



## Max James (Dec 7, 2021)

PSE Citation 36 #54 = smooth


----------



## douglasadams (May 17, 2016)

2015 Elite Energy 35 @ 50lbs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckHann (Feb 11, 2013)

Obsession FX6 and FX30
Hoyt RX5 and RX4 turbo 
Mathews Halon X Comp
I really like the Obsession and Hoyt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pwesterfield (Jun 10, 2021)

brownduck said:


> I started a thread a long time ago about how many pounds some of you seniors are pulling and still refer back to it for reference. I'm starting to think I should dump my 60# bow for a 50 pounder to be easier on my old shoulders. So now my question for this group of old, I mean, _experienced_ archers is just that …. For those of you who shoot 50 & 60# bows what's your favorite for being easy to draw but still being somewhat efficient ? Hunting or target ? Looking forward to your replies.


I shoot a Mathews VXR 31.5 with 60# mods running about 61#. It has a smooth draw cycle and holds like a longer ATA target bow


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

I’m ordering a Solution SS in 60lbs


----------



## Dan Villars (Oct 24, 2021)

I shoot a PSE Mach One. I chose it specifically because of the low Mass weight, and no other reason. Funny thing is I keep adding more weight, back bar, etc


----------



## Dan Villars (Oct 24, 2021)

I pull low poundage, and shoot predominantly unmarked 3d, so I have been considering turning my poundage up, but I am 55 and have been shooting a lot. I have opted for LIGHT arrows, and leaving my draw weight alone, in order to have more longetivity in the sport


----------



## bamad (Apr 7, 2007)

60# Mathews V3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe in Tennesee (Feb 9, 2019)

I’m 63 YO and I’m shooting a 60# Hoyt Pro Defiant.
I have it set on 55#

I also have a Hoyt RX7 Ultra 60# bow on order.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Had the same thought just before Christmas and picked up a 50# Hoyt Torrex XT. I had been shooting a Hoyt Torrex (great bow by the way) 29/60 prior to the XT. I shot it well, killed an elk in Sept and then shot it for indoor leagues with all 10 weeks scoring between 440 and 445 shooting a Vegas 450 round BHFS (Limbs backed off 3 turns so about 54#). But my bow shoulder has really been killing me lately. So, the local shop had a Torrex XT version 29/50 and I decided to give it a whirl for the second league that runs until spring. (I kind of also had an alter motive as I wanted to see how much difference a bow with a 7" Brace would compare to one with a 6" brace) So far (5 weeks in) I've matched the 445 high score from before twice but have also shot two 339's and one 441 (Limbs backed off 3 turns so about 45#). It feels just a bit twitchier and slightly easier to torque than the regular Torrex but is substantially faster. Last year with the Torrex @ 58# I was hunting with 380gr arrows and shooting around 275 fps. With the XT I am shooting 370gr arrows right at 270fps with the limbs bottomed out at 52#. Essentially the XT is a faster bow and difference in speed is good for about 5-6# of draw weight - and my shoulders are liking it. I should also add the the bow set up to shoot indoors is just over 5.5#, which is also helping on my bow shoulder.


----------



## Hoyt crx 32 (Nov 24, 2019)

At 72 YO shooting a 50# Hyper Force bow using it for hunting from the trees


----------



## dawgtrainer (Nov 27, 2008)

I just bought PSE Supra RTX and have it set at 54.5 # and 85% letoff. So far I am really liking it. Pulls very smooth and holds well,


----------



## bodoia (May 14, 2012)

brownduck said:


> I started a thread a long time ago about how many pounds some of you seniors are pulling and still refer back to it for reference. I'm starting to think I should dump my 60# bow for a 50 pounder to be easier on my old shoulders. So now my question for this group of old, I mean, _experienced_ archers is just that …. For those of you who shoot 50 & 60# bows what's your favorite for being easy to draw but still being somewhat efficient ? Hunting or target ? Looking forward to your replies.


I used to shot 60# until I injured my left sholder, no I have a 50# PSE Perform x dialed down.to 45# and I am able to shoot for two hours without a problem.


----------



## Gjpcrazy (Jul 31, 2021)

Shooting ;
Martin Lithium @ 55#s
Bear Legit @ 55#s
Hoyt VECTRIX @55#s

Can't say turning down to 50 wouldn't be good 😊
Not alot of shoulder left !!


----------



## BassNThighGuy (Oct 17, 2018)

Im 59 and pull #60 on my mathews switchback xt. My favorite among my other bows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

70# Reckoning dialed down to #62. Hunted with it last year BUT turning it into a 3D/Target rig. My Reign 6 at #70 will be my primary hunting rig.


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

Bowtech SR6 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a Mathews HTR NoCam at 60#. I think right now it is set close to 50ish (the limbs are backed all the way out) It is very smooth and easy to draw. I just ordered a Mathews V3X 33 set at 60# (bonus from work- had some extra cash I needed to spend). I have no idea how it will pull, hopefully it will be smooth???


----------



## MaryAlice (Mar 2, 2021)

brownduck said:


> I started a thread a long time ago about how many pounds some of you seniors are pulling and still refer back to it for reference. I'm starting to think I should dump my 60# bow for a 50 pounder to be easier on my old shoulders. So now my question for this group of old, I mean, _experienced_ archers is just that …. For those of you who shoot 50 & 60# bows what's your favorite for being easy to draw but still being somewhat efficient ? Hunting or target ? Looking forward to your replies.


How about 35# to 38# recurves? I enjoy archery at age 80 I’m senior for sure.


----------



## dawgtrainer (Nov 27, 2008)

PSE Shootdown for 3D, very smooth drawing bow, PSE EVL 34 and PSE Evolve 35 for hunting


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

For hunting, I have a 60# Bowtech Destroyer 350 @ 60# , it's very efficient, can't see getting anything newer, the new bows I have seen may be smoother but not as fast.


----------



## jeters66535 (Jun 19, 2020)

I have been shooting 50 lb with pretty much every bow I have owned. Trying to save my shoulders but still have issues with shoulder and elbow once in a while.


----------



## Novemberwolf (Jun 7, 2019)

brownduck said:


> I started a thread a long time ago about how many pounds some of you seniors are pulling and still refer back to it for reference. I'm starting to think I should dump my 60# bow for a 50 pounder to be easier on my old shoulders. So now my question for this group of old, I mean, _experienced_ archers is just that …. For those of you who shoot 50 & 60# bows what's your favorite for being easy to draw but still being somewhat efficient ? Hunting or target ? Looking forward to your replies.


I’m shooting a Mathews V3X 29 at 55# for Hunting .. looking to buy a 3-D Bow (TRX36) and will probably set up in the 50/55# range.. the draw cycle makes all the difference in the world


----------



## Robert Brown (5 mo ago)

PSE Stinger ATK 60 lbs


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

Just turned 60 this summer. Shooting an Elite Remedy @ 58 pounds for hunting, a Rezult 36 for field and 3d maxed out the 55# limbs at 56#. And now have a new Elite Verdict on order coming with 50# limbs. My rotator cuffs and 3 level neck fusion thank me for moving towards a 50 pound limit lol.


----------



## BarBBar (Jun 23, 2012)

Age 69, shooting 57 pounds, two 2012 Hoyt Vantage LTD long axle finger bows with calf hair finger tabs shooting XX75s. When I grill outside, I shoot and check the meat in between shots. Still able to qualify for archery proficiency tests.


----------



## GetHomeSafe (Sep 20, 2019)

brownduck said:


> I started a thread a long time ago about how many pounds some of you seniors are pulling and still refer back to it for reference. I'm starting to think I should dump my 60# bow for a 50 pounder to be easier on my old shoulders. So now my question for this group of old, I mean, _experienced_ archers is just that …. For those of you who shoot 50 & 60# bows what's your favorite for being easy to draw but still being somewhat efficient ? Hunting or target ? Looking forward to your replies.


PSE drive R. 60# max. Set at 50#. Even at 50# it's faster then the bows I shot through decades of my hobby at 60#. 69 years now.


----------



## Ultra Limited (May 11, 2006)

Laid off archery for quite a while-years. Started archery back in '85 and my last bow was a Darton 3800 @70 pounds. The lay off plus being knocked off my Harley Davidson, with one month hospital time, multiple injuries from my foot, leg, ribs, rotator cuff and herniated neck left me weak. I was in good shape prior to crash using the Total Gym most every day after I turned the big seven-oh. ANYWAY, I have a Bowtech Amplify on order, due to the limbs being able to be turned down quite a ways. My left arm was very weak, but much better now. I have a rig in my garage to simulate pulling a bow string and I'm up to 40 pounds now. May not get back up to 70 #'s but I would like to at least get to 60. Still have some surgeries to go though...


----------



## MickeyR (Oct 9, 2019)

Traverse set at 42 lbs—31.5 DL


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Have been shooting an Alpine Silverado since about 2008, have extra limbs & all the mods for DL so at 77 YO see no reason to change, just back the # down when need be!


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

PSE Moneymaker, Mathews Apex7, Elite Energy 35


----------



## Strika (3 mo ago)

Envision at 60lb and a drive NXT at 56lbs.


----------



## The SB Image (Feb 21, 2021)

two (easy/smooth) 60# bows, Elite Rezult at 57# and an Athens Vista 35 at 62#

Joined a club so I can shoot indoor anytime now and really starting to like it. I am toying with the idea of getting a Elite Verdict in the next few months, thinking I would order it in 50#. I see no reason to go more for indoor, only worry it might make my Athens feel weird/different going back and forth.


----------



## Livingstonlane (2 mo ago)

67 years old - just started shooting again this fall. I don't hunt anymore so it's punching paper and 3D for me. I'm using a Hoyt Magnatec ZR200 set at 58#. I'll admit my shoulders were a little sore at first but that was just the muscles getting back into shape. She shoots really nice (much better than the POS I had before). It's 20 years old but I don't see the need for anything newer - if I miss it ain't the bow, it's all on me.


----------



## LunaticFrinj (4 mo ago)

Just turned 60. Shootng a Bowtech Solution SS @55#. Working pretty hard to up my poundage, but man, working the weights aren't as fun as it used to be!


----------



## MickeyR (Oct 9, 2019)

Mathews Traverse. 50 lbs. set at 45. IBO 338. Plenty fast w/ 31.5 DL. Draws smoothly—no big valleys or humps to get over.


----------



## brownduck (May 24, 2017)

I appreciate all the replies and the fact that there are so many guys that are realizing the value of shooting reduced poundage. I've been thru a lot of bows in the last couple of years and keep coming back to my Axius Ultra at 53-54 #. I just tried a TRX34 but even at mid 50's the draw was harder than I like, especially for extended shooting periods. Wish I'd ordered it at 50# max but my ego wouldn't let me lol. I may go with a RX7U, it seems to be the smoothest drawing bow I've tried so far. The search continues.


----------



## Cheese curd (Jul 7, 2018)

Xpedition xception at 60. Draws more like 40. Picked it up on here a couple years ago


----------



## FIZZY (Jul 10, 2004)

I have a 60lb Bowtech Carbon Icon with the cams set for smooth draw. I also have a set of 50lb limbs for when I might need them. That’s my 3D bow. I used to shoot a Carbon Knight at just under 70, but it wasn’t a forgiving with the valley. I could hunt with what I have, but my hunting bow is a Pearson Pit Bull. It’s set up and tuned for hunting and it’s always ready to go. If I want to tinker, I shoot the Bowtech. I also use a half inch shorter draw length for hunting so I can wear bulky cold weather gear and not catch my arm with the string. Your bows don’t have to be an exact match to be a better shooter. The smoothest bow I have is my Oneida Aeroforce X80. No speed bow, but amazing accuracy for indoor shooting.


----------



## Raysharp (Oct 20, 2020)

Bear Recemption! Very [email protected] lbs


----------



## waldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

Bowtech Assassin - set to 62#. I'm nearly 62. Annoying draw cycle -- not smooth, but it's fast and workable, so I don't care.

I'm about 62. Actually, I don't care to shoot a bunch of arrows a day -- might be 15 or 20 some hard working days, but even then, no problem.

I had a shoulder issue when I practiced fiddle too much. Backed off the weight then. But everything's happy now -- so I'll stay the course.

I'll probably buy one of you guys's new expensive smooth drawing bows in five years or so when they're cheap.


----------



## Raysharp (Oct 20, 2020)

Bear Redemption EKO cams, set at 54. Love it, I’m 66 years young


----------



## richardpleasant79 (1 mo ago)

Mathews Rival Pro. Currently cranked down to about 45 lbs... shoots really well there. I value my shoulders too much to put my heavier limbs back on right now


----------

